# Elmira Sweetheart cook stove



## SolarAndWood (Apr 8, 2012)

We had to remove the cook stove from the camp in order to get insurance because of clearance issues.  It is an 80s era Elmira Sweetheart, complete and fully operational but has some surface rust.  Does anyone know if there is a market for these and if one in this condition is worth selling?  Sorry about the pic, I was primarily interested in showing the insurance company it was out before they canceled our policy.


----------



## begreen (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, there are some good antique stove dealers out there that can help you. Contact some of the folks that fix up and sell these stoves for a living and see what they say about your model.

http://www.antiquestoves.com/index.htm
http://www.antiquestoves.net/
http://www.antiquestovesonline.com/


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks BG, I didn't even think to see if it was still a current stove.  That was a surprise as well as the $5500 price tag.  It would seem it is worth bringing home and cleaning up.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 19, 2012)

The Elmira Sweetheart is a great stove. That was before the company split and it became Heartland. It's definitely worth cleaning up and using yourself or selling.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 24, 2012)

It has been a busy year and I am just getting around to dealing with the stove (read tying up valuable garage space and snow is in the forecast).  Is it best to advertise as is and let whoever buys it go to whatever extent they want in restoring it?  Or should I do enough that someone can buy it and install it even if it isn't a perfect restoration?  Not exactly sure how I should be selling something that I assume has a fairly small market but people pay upwards of $6K new for?


----------



## Dune (Nov 25, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:


> It has been a busy year and I am just getting around to dealing with the stove (read tying up valuable garage space and snow is in the forecast). Is it best to advertise as is and let whoever buys it go to whatever extent they want in restoring it? Or should I do enough that someone can buy it and install it even if it isn't a perfect restoration? Not exactly sure how I should be selling something that I assume has a fairly small market but people pay upwards of $6K new for?


 
If you have time, and nothing is broken, missing, or needs re-nickle plating, it is likely worth giving it a "good deal" paint job. 
Truly restoring an antique stove is a lot of work...I have done a few. If it has cracked or missing parts you can likely sell it directly to a stove restoration company. 

Someday (when my ship comes in) I would like to build a new house (passive solar) designed around an old Crawford or Glenwood kitchen range.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas Dune.  It is complete and was pulled in working condition only to keep the insurance company happy but I'll check with the restoration companies.


----------



## Motor7 (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish you were closer, my wife has wanted one for a long time............beautiful stove!


----------

